# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  Abhishek & Aishwarya to miss IIFA awards.

## shahzaibpki

> Aishwarya Rai and Abhishek Bachchan are likely to skip the IIFA Weekend to be held in the Sri Lankan capital of Colombo next month. Aishwarya who is back from shooting in Chennai with Rajnikant for Robot will travel to Paris in the first week of June.
> She is going for a Longines (international watch brand which the actress promotes) commitment to Paris where she will be attending the French open, her spokesperson said.
> Abhisheks spokesperson said the actor will be shooting for Abhinay Deos Game in Istanbul. Abhisheks father and megastar Amitabh Bachchan is the brand ambassador of IIFA since the event began ten years ago. There are speculations that the Big B too may give the event a miss this year following two incidents of demonstrations by some Tamil groups in Mumbai outside his home to protest against the choice of IIFA venue.
> However, Bachchan has not made any statement about his schedule so far. The IIFA is scheduled to be held from June 3 to 5 in Colombo.

----------

